# Spam?



## T_O_A_D (Jun 11, 2007)

Howdy all, 

I don't know this member, but he sent a private message and it emailed my hotmail addy. 

If I knew him I would assume it was just a polite howdy. 

Bit I don't so I'm thinking he is using your board to his advantage. 

A admin might want to take a look at his account and activity. 



> turnig wrote:
> Hello,I'm new here
> and just wanted to say "hi"
> How's it going?
> ...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2007)

I have seen this member around and I think he was just saying hello. The link at the bottom of his message is like a signature line. I have one in mine as well. Whether or not you choose to visit a user's website is up to you.


----------

